# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο στις αγαπημένες μου και στην εκτροφή τους ...

## jk21

την δευτερα το πρωι εφυγα για ξυλοκαστρο και αφησα αρκετη τροφη σε ολα τα πουλακια .σημερα το πρωι ειχα την ειδοποιηση απο το κουνιαδακι που τα προσεχε (κυριως για το νερο ) οτι ενω τα καναρινακια και τα μικρα τους ηταν ολα οκ ,οι λατρεμενες μου καρδερινες ,το ζευγαρακι που οι δυο Γιωργηδες (geam και αιγιο ) μου ειχαν χαρισει ,ηταν νεκρες απο χτες το απογευμα (οχι ανασκελα αλλα μπρουμητα ) με τροφη να ειναι σε επαρκεια (σποροι και αυγοτροφη ) κατι που διαπιστωσα και εγω φτανοντας το μεσημερι .μαλιστα δειχνανε οτι δεν πρεπει να ειχανε φαει μετα απο τριτη πρωι αν κρινω απο την ποσοτητα και ενω τη δευτερα κατα τις 12 ηταν ζωηροτατες και τιτιβιζανε .τα πουλια ειχανε στο νερο τους μαντζουνι το οποιο ειχε και ο ενας αρσενικος που ειναι αζευγαρωτος και ο οποιος χαιρει ακρας υγειας και ειχανε ξανα πιει απο το συγκεκριμενο τουλαχιστον 5-6 φορες τελευταια και δεν ειχανε κανενα προβλημα .το μονο που θα μπορουσα να υποπτευθω ειναι τα σπορια ταραξακου και ζωχου (μονο οι <<κλεφτες >> ) που ειχα βαλει στις ταιστρες και ειχαν γινει αναρπαστα τωρα που ηρθα ... ομως τον σπορο πως να τον εχει μολυνει πχ καποιο σκυλι με ουρα ; θα ειχε χαλασει ο <<κλεφτης >> .... οι κουτσουλιες στο μερος του κλουβιου που ειχε πατο ηταν οκ ..


οτι και να ηταν τα πουλια δεν ειναι πια ζωντανα ,η πικρα μου ειναι μεγαλη και ηρθε η ωρα να τελειωσει για μενα ενα κεφαλαιο που απο την αρχη δισταζα πολυ να ανοιξω .απο την πρωτη στιγμη ολα πηγαινανε στραβα .αλλο ενα πουλακι του γιωργου το ειχε φαει αρπακτικο και πριν κανενα μηνα καρδερινουλα αρσενικια ( ειχα μεχρι τωρα ενδοιασμους αν ειχα δυο θηλυκα ή ζευγαρακι και ειχε προσφερθει το παιδι να δοκιμασουμε και με τη δικια του )που μου ειχε δωσει ο φιλος μου Γιαννης johnrider ειχε πεθανει με εντελως επισης κουφο τροπο ,μια εβδομαδα σχεδον μετα τον ερχομο της .με μονη ισως υποψια οτι ενω το πουλακι ηταν κατα τα αλλα υγειεστατο ,ετρωγε αρκετα απο την πρωτη στιγμη εισοδου στην εκτροφη 

Ευχομαι και ζητω απο τα παιδια που συνεχιζουν αυτη τη δυσκολη εκτροφη ,να δωσουν ολο το ειναι τους και περισσοτερη προσοχη απο οσο εδωσα εγω !μονο ετσι υπαρχει μελλον !!!

ας ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι και οι 3 ψυχουλες  ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πολύ κρίμα Δημήτρη ......
Βάρος είχαν χάσει, είχε δημιουργηθεί καρίνα?

----------


## tliotis

Κρίμα φιλε Κρίμα !

----------


## tarirs

Καλα απο το πρωι που μπαινω δεν διαβζω και τιποτε αλλο,μια οΔημητρης,μια ο Τριανταφυλλος..μια που εχασε το πουλακι...τον Παντελη...τι να πω βρε παιδια...ευχομαι να ειναι καλα τα πουλακια εκει που ειναι και μην σας περνει απο κατω..καποια αλλα πιο τυχερα θα ερθουν στην αγκαλια σας κριμα..παιδια σημερα εχω στεναχωρηθει αφανταστα...

----------


## jk21

στο στηθος ειχαν ελαφρια αλλα οχι ιδιατερα μεγαλη .στην κοιλια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ηταν μαζεμενη μεσα .προς την αμαρα ειχαν και τα δυο μια κιτρινολευκη πολυ μικρη μαζα που μαλλον ηταν στερεοποιημενο ουρικο οξυ ( το λευκο τμημα της κουτσουλιας ) .καπως ετσι ηταν και η θηλυκια  καναρα μου μετα την δυστοκια που ειχε κατι τετοιο μου ειχε πει τοτε γιατρος που ειχα επικοινωνησει

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι γι'αυτο που συνεβει αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να σταματησεις.το οτι τις προσεχες δεν μπορει κανενας να το αμφισβητησει. δεν μπορουμε να παμε κοντρα στη φυση.προφανως καρδιακη προσβολη επαθαν τρομαζοντας απο κατι.τωρα το πασχα μονο κροτιδες, βεγγαλικα, κτλ ακουμε να σκανε.εγω τον πρωτο χρονο απο τις κροτιδες ειχα βρει μισολιποθυμο το κουνελι μου.δεν ειναι ομως της ιδιας αντοχης ζωα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Να σου πώ ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, ψέμματα θα σου πώ ..... έχω χάσει και εγώ αρκετά και μάλιστα αυτην την περίοδο
που τα περιμενουμε πώς και πώς για την αναπαραγωγή .....
Με το χρόνο θα σου περάσει η στεναχώρια και αν πραγματικά αγαπάς τα γαρδέλια θα ξανα ασχοληθείς με αυτά .................

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα παρα πολυ.... αλλα αυτα συμβαινουν.... και ειδικα απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να ηταν δεν υπαρχει αυτο που λες...... 

Αν νομιζεις οτι θα σε αφησω ετσι απλα να τα παρατησεις κανεις λαθος!!!!!!!!

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και θα τα πουμε τελος καλοκαιριου!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Κριμα Δημητρη , ομως δε νομιζω οτι φταις εσυ εστω και στο ελαχιστο...Ακομα και σπιτι να ησουν , ειναι απιθανο να ησουν επι τοπου την ωρα που εγινε το κακο. Λυπαμαι πολυ :sad:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη !! Ολοι μας γνωρίζουμε την αγάπη που τρέφεις για της "Ομορφες" και πόσο πραγματικά έχεις αφιερωθεί κυριολεκτικά πάνω τους !! Να ευχηθώ το επόμενο ζευγαράκι που θα πέσει στης "γνώσεις" σου να έχει καλύτερη τύχη !!  *

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον έπαθαν αφυδάτωση. Το έχω νοιώσει και εγώ αυτό το θέαμα όταν ο αρμόδιος είχε ξεχάσει το κλουβί χωρίς νερό. Δεν είναι λόγος αυτός για να σταματήσεις την εκτροφή, άτυχες στιγμές συμβαίνουν.

----------


## mitsman

Μιχαλη ειχαν νερο απο οτι μου επιβεβαιωσε ο Δημητρης!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Κριμα πολυ κριμα......Θα ειναι ομως ακομη πιο λυπηρο αν τα παρατησεις....Εσυ δεν εισαι αυτος που παροτρινεις τους αλλους να μην τα παρατανε ετσι απλα και ευκολα?

----------


## ninos

Πολυ κριμα Δημητρη. 
Φυσικα κ δεν θα τα παρατησεις. Τυχερα τα νεα πουλακια που θα βρεθουν κοντα σου κ παλι...

----------


## teo24

Κριμα ρε Δημητρη.Και ακομα πιο κριμα να τα παρατει ενας ανθρωπος σαν κι εσενα που δινεις ολη σου την ψυχη για τους φτερωτους μας φιλους.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα μας παρουσιαζεις το νεο σου ζευγαρακι.

----------


## moutro

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ... Από ότι έχω καταλάβει είσαι ένα πολύ υπεύθυνο άτομο και γι'αυτό έχεις πάρει αυτή την ατυχία αρνητικά και θες να σταματήσεις. Όμως μόνο υπεύθυνα άτομα δικαιούνται να έχουν κατοικίδια, έτσι δεν είναι? Για να τα έχουν όπως πρέπει!!! Αυτό λοιπόν, σε συνδυασμό με τις γνώσεις σου, μου δημιουργούν την εξής απορία : Αν σταματήσεις ΕΣΥ, τότε ποιος πρέπει και μπορεί να συνεχίσει????
Πάρε λοιπόν το χρόνο σου να το διαχειριστείς και μετά συνέχισε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nicktzad

λυπαμε πολυ Δημητρη!! Αλλα νομιζω δεν ειναι λογος να απογοητευεσαι...Μπορεις να ξαναδοκιμασεις!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Λυπάμε παρα πολύ Δημήτρη!! αλλά όπως είπαν και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.. δεν πρόκειται να τα παρατήσεις!! έτσι?  :Happy:

----------


## Εφη

κρίμα Δημήτρη μου....λυπάμαι

----------


## jk21

δεν τα παραταω .αλλο να σταματα καποιος την εκτροφη και αλλο να τα παρατα .η δικια μου εκτροφη δεν ηταν για να γεννηθουν καποια πουλια απλα αλλα για αλλους λογους και αρχες ,τα οποια τα εχω μεταδωσει οπου αξιζε να το κανω και οπου ειχανε ανοιχτα αυτια .αυτοι θα συνεχισουν .αν δεν το κανουν και ακουσουν τις κασσανδρες πριν λαλησει τρεις ,εγω δεν φταιω ... 


ΑΝΔΡΕΑ αν ημουν αθηνα ,θα τα ειχα δει εγκαιρα και θα ειχε επεμβει με φαρμακο .πιστευω ηταν μικροβιο απο τα αγριοχορτα .

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ δεν ηταν αφυδατωση γιατι τα πουλια ειχανε φρεσκο νερο σε γεματη ποτιστρα δευτερα λιγο πριν τις 12 το πρωι .ηταν πεθαμενα τριτη κατα το σουρουπο .δεν χυνανε ποτε το νερο κανοντας μπανιο εν αντιθεσει με καποια καναρινια που το κανουν αλλα και παλι μενει νερο στην ποτιστρα .η αυγοτροφη που ειχε βαλει ολοφρεσκη σε ποσοτητα ηταν αρκετα αφρατη .αν ηθελαν νερο θα τρωγανε περισσοτερη .1 -2 κλωναρια που δεν ειχα βγαλει (απο αλλη μερα με αδειο το <<κεφαλι >> του ) ηταν ανεγκιχτα ενω και αυτα εχουν νερο στη συσταση τους .δεν τα βρηκα με ανοιχτα φτερα οπως συνηθως ειναι τα αφυφατωμενα πουλια αλλα με κλειστα

----------


## aeras

Μετά από 10 μέρες ξαναρώτα για το νερό.  Αλλη περίπτωση κάτι τοξικό τα έστειλε, περισσότερο κλείνω σε αέρια μορφή παρά τροφική δηλητηρίαση.

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ τι εννοεις με το μετα απο 10 μερες να ξαναρωτησω για το νερο; σε ποιον ;


τα πουλια δεν ειναι σε κλειστο χωρο για να υπαρξουν τυχον αναθυμιασεις και διπλα ακριβως υπαρχουν 9 καναρινια ενηλικα και αλλα 11 εντος φωλιας ,εντελως καλα

----------


## aeras

Να ρωτήσεις αυτόν που στα πρόσεχε όσο έλειπες.

----------


## jk21

τα εβαλα εγω νερο τη δευτερα 12 η ωρα .το αλλο απογευμε πηγε να αλλαξει οπως σου ειπα και βρηκε αυτο το θεαμα .μαλιστα νερο εβαλε και μετα το παρατηρησε (η κλουβε ειναι μεγαλη και στο ενα μερος της με αρκετη πρασιναδα απο ψευτικες πευκοβελονες .τα πουλια ηταν πισω πισω το ενα πισω και απο τα γλαστρακια με τα κυπαρισσακια ) .ακομη και σημερα πρωι πρωι να πηγε δεν αφυδατωνονται τοσο γρηγορα τετοια εποχη και με τετοια υγρασια και υπο σκια .

----------


## johnrider

_ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ_!!!

----------


## orion

κρίμα...

----------


## vag21

λυπαμε φιλε δημητρη.
οσο την λατρευω τοσο την φοβαμαι.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσεις ...θέλει γερά άντερα και στομάχι η εκτροφή της καρδερίνας ..και δεν ενδείκνυται για λιγόψυχους και ευθυνόφοβους ...εσύ δεν είσαι ούτε το ένα ,ούτε το άλλο ...Μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά ..Χαλάρωσε ,μην κάνεις επικήδειους ..και στο επανιδείν !

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ λιγοψυχος δεν ειμαι .περι ευθυνης τα πραγματα ειναι μπερδεμενα ... θυμασαι και οταν ειχε φαει το πρωτο θηλυκο το αρπαχτικο .τα ειχαμε πει .ειτε γιατι πιστευω οτι αυτα που ηθελα να δωσω ,υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που επισης θα το κανουν ,ειτε γιατι ..(αστο θα τα πουμε απο τηλ ) 

παιδια ευχαριστω ολους για τα λογια συμπαραστασης !

----------


## tweetymou

κριμα καταλαβαινω πως νιώθεις γιατι εχασα και εγω προσφατα τον tweety μου ενα πανεμορφο παπαγαλο ριγκνεκ.

----------


## daras

λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη!
τις ευχες μου για καθε μελλοντικη προσπαθεια.

----------


## mariakappa

ο τροπος που πεθαναν δειχνει καρδιακη προσβολη.ετσι ειχε πεθανει το καναρινι μου.επαθε ανακοπη και επεσε ανασκελα.εαν ηταν μικροβιο θα τα εβρισκες σε διαφορετικη σταση κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> ο τροπος που πεθαναν δειχνει καρδιακη προσβολη.ετσι ειχε πεθανει το καναρινι μου.επαθε ανακοπη και επεσε ανασκελα.εαν ηταν μικροβιο θα τα εβρισκες σε διαφορετικη σταση κατα τη γνωμη μου.


*Το ίδιο ακριβός πιστεύω και εγώ Μαρία !!
*

----------


## Antigoni87

Δημήτρη μου, λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ... Μη ρίχνεις φυσικα καμία ευθύνη πάνω σου ή στο κουνιαδάκι, ξέρουμε ότι φροντίζεις παραπάνω από σχολαστικά τα πουλιά σου!
Κρίμα για τις όμορφες... Μα πόσα πουλάκια έχουν καλοπεράσει στα χέρια σου και πόσα ακόμη θα καλοπεράσουν!
Λυπάμαι πολύ.  :sad:

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαρδιακή προσβολή και στα δύο ..είναι σαν τη διαφήμιση της coca cola στην έρημο ..
Σήμερα με φώναξε μια φίλη να δω το παπαγαλάκι της που βαριανάσαινε μέρες τώρα ..μόλις το'πιασα στα χέρια μου και προσπάθησα να του ανοίξω το στόμα ..ξεψύχησε στα χέρια μου..Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ευαίσθητους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς ,θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε και με τη σκέψη της απώλειας ..Η ζωή συνεχίζεται και το καλύτερο φάρμακο είναι η ''πρόληψη '' ,η παρατήρηση ,η υπομονή και η προσήλωση στο στόχο .Δημήτρη keep walking ...και τα (τυχόν) λάθη ,αναφαίρετο κομμάτι της εμπειρίας μας είναι .

----------


## jk21

Παιδια την περιπτωση να τρομαξανε απο κατι την σκεφτηκα .πυροτεχνηματα αποκλειεται .τα σκασανε ολα σαββατο βραδυ ετσι κι αλλιως ...χωρια που ειναι ψηλα και στρακαστρουκες δεν ακουγονται .σκεφτηκα εναν ζωηρουλη αλλα καλοσυνατο φωνακλα σκυλο που ποτε ποτε ανεβαινει ακριβως στην διπλα ταρατσα του γειτονα αλλα εκεινος γαυγιζει μονο οταν αντιληφθει οτι ειμαι εντος του υποστεγου που εχω φτιαξει .αλλιως μενει ησυχος και παιζει .το εχω παρατηρησει πολλες φορες .αλλα ποτε δεν τρομαζανε τα πουλια .δεν ξερω εχω μπερδευτει ...

----------


## johnrider

από τρομάρα αποκλείεται να έφυγαν έτσι τα δικά μου στα 20 μετρα σκάγανε κροτίδες και δεν κουνήθηκαν καθόλου κοιμόντουσαν όλα. βαλτά κάτω με την σειρά και δες την τελευταία μέρα τι διαφορετικό τους έδωσες πριν φύγεις. η αυγοτροφη που τους έδινες ήταν διαφορετική από αυτή τον καναρινιών ήταν δικη σου συνταγή.ακόμα και τα χόρτα. κάτι φάγανε αυτό είναι σίγουρο πιστεύω και τα βρήκες έτσι.

----------


## marlene

*Δημήτρη, λυπάμαι πολύ....*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κρίμα!!!

----------


## Τουλα

Δημητρη σε καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν μπορείς. Είμαι απελπισμένη απογοητευμενη με τον εαυτό μου που δεν τον προστατεψα οσο επρεπε τον Παντελή. Δεν θελω να πιστέψω ότι ο Παντελής βρέθηκε στο στόμα μιας γάτας ενώ όλα δείχνουν ότι έτσι έγινε. Εχω αρρωστήσει. Απλά σου λέω κουράγιο και ας σκεφτόμαστε ότι οι ψυχουλες τους είναι κάπου ψηλά και περνάνε καταπληκτικά χωρίς να φοβούνται κανέναν. Μπορεί κάτι απότομο να τα τάραξε που εσύ δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς. Εκανες ότι μπορούσες ίσως να ήταν μεχρι εκεί η πορεία ζωής τους. Ας μην αναλωνόμαστε άλλο γιατί θα αρρωστήσουμε μια και τίποτα δεν αλλάζει. Απλά η αγάπη και η φροντίδα για ότι αγαπάμε δεν τελειώνει ποτέ, γιατί απλά υπάρχει μέσα μας. Νασαι καλά φίλε μου.

----------


## makis97

λυπάμαι...κρίμα

----------


## jk21

χθες ειχα βρει ελαφρα μετακινημενη την κλουβα των καναρινιων αλλα ηθελα να πιστευω οτι μαλλον το εκανα εγω για να δω καποια φωλια με μικρα που εχω πλαγιως ... σημερα βρηκα την κλουβα με κλιση προς τα μπροστα και ευτυχως δεν ειχε πεσει ολοκληρη .... αερα εχει αντεξει πολυ πιο ισχυρο απο τον σημερινο ,ενω το ναυλον που εχει απο πισω ,βρισκω απιθανο να την εσπρωξε .ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ο γειτονικος ζωηρουλης σκυλος εχει σχεση με ολα αυτα και πιθανον με τον θανατο των καρδερινων .η γειτονισα (την οποια ρωτησα ευγενικα για το χθεσινο και σημερινο γεγονος αν εχει καποια σχεση ωστε να κλεισω και απο πισω με σιδερενιο πλεγμα τον χωρο (το ειχα αποφυγει για να μην κανω καποια κατασκευη που να αφορα και την πεζουλα διαχωρισμου ).το αρνηθηκε αλλα συντομα θα το κανω,για να μην εχω χειροτερα ...

----------


## mariakappa

αρα μαλλον οι καημενουλες απο καρδιακη προσβολη πηγαν.κριμα.δεν φταιει ομως ο σκυλακος.οι αναισθητοι ιδιοκτητες του φταινε.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ΜΑΡΙΑ ... οπως και να εχει αναισθητοι δεν ειναι .ειναι ατομα που τον αγαπανε και αφιερωνουν πολυ χρονο μαζι του .ειναι ζωηρο πολυ αλλα καλοσυνατο σκυλι.επισης εχουν και κεινοι στη βεραντα προστατευμενη για αρπακτικα ,πολυ καλη κατασκευη,στην οποια εχουν budgie και cockatiel .ειναι ανθρωποι που αγαπουν τα πουλακια .αν κατι εγινε και το αντιληφθηκανε ,δεν θελω να τους κρινω γιατι δεν ξερω απ εξω απο το χορο ,αν βρισκομουνα στη θεση τους αν θα ειχα θαρρος να παραδεχτω οτι εγινε .τωρα μπορει να λεω οτι θα το εκανα .στην πραγματικοτητα ομως για πολλους ,ισως και για μενα ,να ηταν αλλιως .σημασια εχει αν υπαρχει αυτη η πιθανοτητα να την εξαφανισω σαν κινδυνο συντομα !

----------


## Niva2gr

Οι φωτογραφίες με αποτελείωσαν... Λυπάμαι βρε Δημήτρη! Εγώ έτσι όπως τα διαβάζω τώρα είμαι σίγουρη οτι τα πουλάκια τρόμαξαν. Είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε πάντα όλες τις συνθήκες.

----------


## johnrider

Να το κανεις δημήτρη να φτιάξεις άμεσα την κατασκευή.
αααααχχχχχχ γιατί να μην καταφέρεις και δεις τι έγινε με την κλούβα. έτσι και έπιανα το σκυλί η οτι δήποτε να ήταν κοντά στα πουλάκια μου  δεν θα ήμουν ευγενικός με τον ιδιοκτητη.ελπίζω το δικό μου να μην έφυγε με αυτόν τον τρόπο.και εάν μάθεις ποτε ότι ήταν αυτό δεν θέλω να ξέρω εγώ συγκεκριμένα μην το γράψεις ποτε εδώ.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ακομα και αυτος ο σκυλακος να ηταν δεν πειραξε κανενα κλουβι.τα πουλια ακομα και οι εξωτερικες φωλιες ηταν οκ .να παιξει ηθελε .τον ξερω πολυ καλα .ειναι ενα σκυλι επιθετικο αλλα για παιχνιδι οχι για να πειραξει καποιον .εγω ειχα τα πουλια απροστατευτα απο την πισω μερια με ενα ναυλον στην ουσια .ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με τα αρπακτικα γερακια και καρακαξες .και εκει η θεση μου ειναι σαφης .δεν την αλλαζω οταν αφορα το προσωπο μου .εμεις εχουμε ευθυνη για τα πουλια μας .του ιδιοκτητες του δινω ευθυνες αν εχει γινει κατ επαναληψη .την πρωτη φορα που πιθανον να ηταν μοιραια ,δεν θα το περιμεναν ,οπως και εγω οσες φορες συναντουσα αλλες μερες το σκυλακι εκει .

----------


## ria

δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ καταλαβαινω οτι θες να τα παρατησεις πριν αρκετο καιρο ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα με την βασιλισσα...ισως καποια αλλη στιγμη με πιο γερο στομαχι αποφασισουμε να ξανασχοληθουμε...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Οιαιτιες ολες ,ποια απ ολες? δυσκολα θα μαθεις ,αλλα μην ξεχνας και τα καλα και τα κακα δεχουμενα .ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣ ομως γιατι τωρα τους χρωστας ,να βελτειωθεις να γινεις καλητερος και που ξερεις μπορει στο μελον να βρεις την αιτια και να σωσεις πολλα περισοτερα .
Και μην ξεχνας εδω ειμαστε εμεις,,,,οι δικες σου επιτυχειες και αποτυχειες ειναι και δικες μας .αν τα παραταγαμε στην πρωτη αναποδια θα ειμαστε ακομα σε πρωτογονη κατασταση..

----------


## mitsman

> Και μην ξεχνας εδω ειμαστε εμεις....


Αυτο ξαναπες το!!!

----------


## jk21

το ξερω οτι εδω ειστε εσεις και φυσικα και οι καρδερινουλες σας για να εφαρμοσετε πραγματα που εν μερει  μονο προλαβα εγω .ηδη καποιο καλο φιλαρακι ξερω οτι εχει ηδη παρει αλοη και milkthistle liquid της nature plus για να ξεκινησει συστηματικα ,ενω εδω και μηνες εχει και το oregano bvp της belgavet 
ετσι δινουν δυναμη στο jk να συνεχισει

----------


## mitsman

Δυναμη θα σου δωσει και η δοκιμη και η αποδειξη οτι πουλια ιδιας γεννας, με ιδια διατροφη, ιδια διαμονη εχουν τα ιδια αποτελεσματα στην υγεια τους ειτε παιρνουν κοκκιδικτονα ειτε οχι!

----------


## jk21

σε μενα οχι .οτι πιστευω και προτεινω το θεωρω δεδομενο βαση στοιχειων και οχι βαση τυχαιων συγκυριων .τα κοκκιδιοκτονα δεν δινονται διαρκως και η ιδια η παρασκευαστρια εταιρια στις παρενεργειες μιλα και στειροτητα . τα κοκκιδιοστατικα ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι ειναι αντιβιοτικες ουσιες .σε νεοσσους πολυ περισσοτερο και σε μεγαλυτερα πουλια στη συνεχεια ,δεν δινουν συνεχεια αντιβιωσεις γιατι το αποτελεσμα ειτε για αυτα ειτε για τους ανθρωπους ειναι δεδομενο .ανθεκτικα μικροβια σε συντομο χρονο και μυκητες που σε 1-2 χρονια το πολυ κανουν πανηγυρι .αν καποιος με ηλικια που δεν φτανει τα 10 χρονια παιρνει το λιγοτερο 5 φορες το χρονο αντιβιωση εστω και σουλφοναμιδη ,η καταληξη πολυ πιο συντομα απο τα 10 χρονια θα ειναι δεδομενη . αν τοσο χρονια αποτυχιων που δεν μπορουν να σταθεροποιησουν την εκτροφη ,αν καραβια εισαγωμενων φαρμακωμενων  πουλιων εκτροφης που πεθαινουν για πλάκα καθε χρονο ,δεν μας εχουν βαλει μυαλο ,εγω περισσευω

----------


## mitsman

Εισαι απολυτος!

----------


## jk21

η επιστημη ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ειναι απολυτη .οχι εγω .οι αντιβιωσεις σε συχνη χορηγηση (και τα κοκκιδιοστατικα στα ιθαγενη οταν δινονται εθιμοτυπικα και οχι συστηματικα για κοκκιδια στατιστικα δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα ,ωστε να πεις τα εδωσα μια φορα και τι πειραζει ) δημιουργουν ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων .στους περισσοτερους οργανισμους και ειδικα υπο στρεσσογονες συνθηκες και μυκητες .δεν εχουν δηλαδη θεση στην αντιμετωπιση προβληματων των πουλιων; οταν εχεις προβλημα 
δεδομενο και σε επιθετικη μορφη ,οσο και αν ερευνες δειχνουν οτι η αλοη ειχε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο το πιο γνωστο κοκκιδιοστατικο το esb3 ,θα δωσεις .ομως για προληψη ουτε μια στο εκατομυριο .αν δωσεις τοτε δεν δεχεσαι αυτο που πρεσβευει ο jk , δηλαδη οτι η εκτροφη δεν ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα που εχει καταλήξει μετα απο χρονια σε εκατομβες νεκρων πουλιων αλλα τι λεει η επιστημη και οχι αυτος .γιατι ακομα και ενας jk να τα εφαρμοσει και να πετυχουν δεν ειναι επιστημη αλλα μια δικια του ραδιο αρβυλα που καποιοι θα δεχθουν και καποιοι οχι .αν το κανουν πολλοι και τον ακολουθησουν ,τοτε η ραδιο αρβυλα θα εχει μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα να πεισει οτι η επιστημη δεν λεει μπαρουφες.αν δεν μπορω με θεωρια και επιστημονικες παραπομπες να πεισω το γυρω μου περιβαλλον ,δεν προκειται να μπορεσω και το ευρυτερο με αποδειξεις ακομα και αν οτι εφαρμοζα θα ειχε επιτυχια .γιατι να πιστεψει καποιο οτι λεω αληθεια; δυσκολο ειναι να κατεβαζα μερικα πουλια απο φωλιες και να ελεγα τα βγαλαν τα δικα μου; 
τη κυριακη ηταν χθες; του ΘΩΜΑ;

----------


## akoylini

Δημητρη τωρα το ειδα,πραγματικα λυπαμαι,ομως παμε παρακατω,δεν τα παραταμε.

----------


## COMASCO

λυπαμαι....δημητρη κριμα

----------


## aeras

Έχω χάσει επεισόδια, Δημήτρη εάν σου επηρεάζω τα παιδιά σου, ::  σκέψου για τους παραέξω. Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο να επικεντρωθείς τι λέει και κάνει γιατρός την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής.
Dr. Carlos L. Ortega G.
http://indalocan.com/revistas/cardenalito.pdf
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=el&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmutacion-urucum%2Bcanarios%26start%3D10%26hl%3Del%26sa%3DN%  26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GFRE_el%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=tr  anslate.google.gr&sl=es&twu=1&u=http://indalocan.com/revistas/cardenalito.pdf

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τι λεει ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος για παροχη της ισχυροτερης ισως αντιβιωσης που κυκλοφορει  σε τοσο μικρους νεοσσους αλλα εδω πιο κατω λενε άλλα ...

https://sites.google.com/a/poultrype...tril-for-birds
*Side effects*Baytril may have some negative effects on the development of young birds.

http://www.finchniche.com/product_baytril.php

Baytril can cause abnormalities in young birds 1 to 21 days old. 

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newpr...s/baytril.html

Baytril can cause abnormalities in young birds 1 to 21 days 


δεν ξερω επισης κατα ποσο ειναι σοβαρο γιατρος να συστηνει προληπτικα ειδος αντιβιωσης που ανηκει στις κινολονες που κανενα σοβαρο κρατος δεν επιτρεπει την παροχη τους χωρις ειδικη δικαιολογηση απο γιατρο

----------


## aeras

Το baytril 10% έχει διαφορετικά έκδοχα από το 0,5% που αυτά επηρεάζουν αρνητικά τα ωδικά

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ αν και οι γιατροι συνηθως αραιωνουν πυκνοτερα και οχι το 0.5% και δινουν ,αν και η απαγορευση δεν ειναι μονο για το λογο που σου αναφερω ,θα ξερεις εσυ τουλαχιστον οτι η ενροφλοξασινη του baytril ανηκει στην κατηγορια αντιιωσεων που ονομαζονται φθοριοκινολονες .θα ξερεις επισης οτι συστηνεται η χορηγηση τους χωρις παραλληλη πηγη ασβεστιου γιατι το φθοριο οπως και καποια αλλα στοιχεια στις τετρακυκλινες επισης ,αντιδρουν με το ασβεστιο .θεωρεις οτι ειναι σωστο σε μωρα που αναπτυσονται συνεχως τα οστα τους εκεινη την περιοδο να δινουμε ουσια που απορροφα το ασβεστιο τους; σκεφτηκες ποτε ποιος ειναι ο λογος που ενα γνωστο αντιβιοτικο που ειχε παραλληλα και βιταμινες και δινοτανε σε νεοσσους ,το tabernil cria ,δεν εχει πια μεσα του αντιβιωση αλλα μονο βιταμινες; ξερεις οτι ουτε δεν προκειται κανενας μας να πεισθει απο τον αλλο στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα .εγω θα συνεχιζω να υποστηριζω εκτροφη χωρις φαρμακα ,ειδικα οταν τα πουλια ειναι νεοσσοι και οποιος θελει το εστερνιζεται ,σωστο ή λαθος .η μεθοδος με τα φαρμακα ειναι δεδομενη στα μεγαλα εκτροφεια του εξωτερικου ... εισαι του χωρου και ξερεις ποσα απο αυτα τα πουλια ζουνε για μακρυ χρονικο διαστημα τελικα ...

----------


## epanomizoo

κριμα τα πουλακια .οι καρδερινες ειναι πολυ ομορφα πλασματα .ευχομαι καλυτερη τυχη στο μελλον

----------


## PAIANAS

Το νήμα αυτό δεν έχει πια νόημα ,μιάς και ο συγγραφέας του αναθεώρησε τις απόψεις του ,πεισμώνοντας και φιλοδοξώντας να διαψεύσει τις Κασσάνδρες που θα τον ήθελαν μακριά από την εκτροφή καρδερίνας ... 
Φίλε Δημήτρη, πάρε θέση και ενημέρωσε τα μέλη για το πόσο ξεροκέφαλος και επίμονος είσαι ..

----------


## mitsman

> Φίλε Δημήτρη, πάρε θέση και ενημέρωσε τα μέλη για το πόσο ξεροκέφαλος και επίμονος είσαι ..


Δεν περιγραφεται με λογια!

----------


## jk21

δεν φιλοδοξω να κανω τιποτα .το νημα εγινε για δυο πουλακια που με αδικο και αγνωστο λογο εχασα.δεν εχει σε αυτο κατι αλλαξει 

αυτο που εδω και εβδομαδες εχει αλλαξει ειναι οτι κοντα μου εχω ενα αρσενικο γλυκυτατο καρδερινακι ,που υστερα απο επιμονα αιτηματα του φιλου μου Μιχαλη (aeras ) δεχτηκα να εχω υπο την ευθυνη μου,σαν δωρο απο εκεινον  ,οταν με επεισε οτι ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα ηταν σε καποιο απο τα ζευγαρια του .

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ηθελα να το αναφερω ,για δικους μου λογους ,αλλα απο τη στιγμη που αναφερθηκες καλως ή κακως  δεν ηθελα να συνεχιζω να μιλω με αινιγματα και υπεκφυγες 

εχω κοντα μου ενα υγειεστατο και πανεμορφο πουλακι και η ευθυνη μου ειναι και παλι μεγαλη .δυστυχως προς το παρον το εχω σε κλουβι που δεν του αξιζει γιατι επειδη αλλιως τα προγραμματιζα ,στην μεγαλη κλουβα που ειχα τα ατυχα  καρδερινακια ,εχω πια τα μικρα μου καναρινια .συντομα παντως θα μεταφερθει εκει ,στο ενα κομματι της .ετσι κι αλλιως τα μικρουλια ηδη 4 απο αυτα εχουν παρει τον συνηθη δρομο και συντομα θα ακουλουθησουν και τα περισσοτερα στην ευθυνη αλλων καλων φιλων

----------


## aeras

Κάποιες φορές ορισμένοι φίλοι που δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν την επιθυμία του άλλου και παρά την πίεση που δεχόμαστε να κοινοποιήσουμε ένα γεγονός καλά είναι να μην βάζουμε την πίεση του φίλου πάνω από την επιθυμία μας. Δημήτρη να τον χαίρεσαι τον φίλο σου.  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## adreas

> Το νήμα αυτό δεν έχει πια νόημα ,μιάς και ο συγγραφέας του αναθεώρησε τις απόψεις του ,πεισμώνοντας και φιλοδοξώντας να διαψεύσει τις Κασσάνδρες που θα τον ήθελαν μακριά από την εκτροφή καρδερίνας ... 
> Φίλε Δημήτρη, πάρε θέση και ενημέρωσε τα μέλη για το πόσο ξεροκέφαλος και επίμονος είσαι ..


Ο  κόσμος  το χει  τούμπανο  και  εγώ  κρυφό καμάρι   όλοι  το κρατούσαμε  μυστικό!!!!!!
 :Fighting0016:

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω για τον φιλαρακο και εδω αν και αξιζει να ανοιξει καποιο αλλο νημα για κεινον και θα γινει καποια στιγμη !
η αληθεια ειναι οτι με μπερδεψες λιγο με οτι λες ... αν εννοεις παντως για την κοινοποιηση που εγινε απο τον Νικο ,εγινε με δικια του πρωτοβουλια ,θα ελεγα κοντρα στη δικια μου επιθυμια ,που ηταν δεδομενη αλλα εκ των πραγματων ,επειδη δεν μου αρεσει οταν κατι λεγεται να μενει αιωρουμενο ,επρεπε να παρω θεση .ο κοσμος δεν το ειχε τουμπανο παρα μονο ο ανθρωπος που μου χαρισε το πουλακι (εσυ )  ,οι αλλοι 3 που εχετε ηδη σχολιασει και ο Γιωργης ο geam ,oλοι ατομα που μου ηταν δυσκολο να μην σας εχω ενημερωσει για το θεμα (και στο ειχα πει εξαρχης οτι συντομα θα το μαθαινανε )  .Ειχα αποφασισει απο δω και μπρος να συνεισφαιρω στην εκτροφη δημοσια μονο σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο ,γιατι θεωρω οτι οταν αποφασιζω κατι να πω και να επιμενω σε αυτο ,εστω και θεωρητικα ,η τεκμηριωση αρκει για καθε καλοπιστο ,ωστε να το ακολουθησει και οχι αν βαλει το χερι επι τον τυπο επι των ήλων .

----------


## PAIANAS

> Κάποιες φορές ορισμένοι φίλοι που δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν την επιθυμία του άλλου και παρά την πίεση που δεχόμαστε να κοινοποιήσουμε ένα γεγονός καλά είναι να μην βάζουμε την πίεση του φίλου πάνω από την επιθυμία μας. Δημήτρη να τον χαίρεσαι τον φίλο σου.


Αγάπα τον το φίλο σου με τα ελαττώματα του ..Αν δεν σας αρέσω ,αλλάξτε με !

*Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με αυτά τα πουλιά και δεν έχει φάει απογοητεύσεις ,να το πει να του στήσουμε αδριάντα ...Αλλά την καλύτερη γυναίκα να έχεις δίπλα σου , η καψούρα για τη δύσκολη- ατίθαση -αδέσμευτη -λάγνα -ερωτιάρα της διπλανής πόρτας ,παραμένει ..

----------


## vag21

να το χαιρεσε το νεο μελος μητσο.μπραβο και στον μιχαλη που σε ξαναεβαλε στο τριπακι :Happy0064: .

----------


## jk21

> Αγάπα τον το φίλο σου με τα ελαττώματα του ..Αν δεν σας αρέσω ,αλλάξτε με !
> 
> *Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με αυτά τα πουλιά και δεν έχει φάει απογοητεύσεις ,να το πει να του στήσουμε αδριάντα ...Αλλά την καλύτερη γυναίκα να έχεις δίπλα σου , η καψούρα για τη δύσκολη- ατίθαση -αδέσμευτη -λάγνα -ερωτιάρα της διπλανής πόρτας ,παραμένει ..



επειδη μας αρεσεις δεν σε αλλαζουμε (πληθυντικος διακριβωμενος ) ! δεδομενο !

----------


## PAIANAS

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι θα ήταν τα ''πουλοφόρουμς '' χωρίς jk και Μιχάλη ...μάλλον φαγητό χωρίς αλάτι ..
Μιας και πήρες αρσενικό από το Μιχάλη , δεν είναι σωστό να μείνει μπακούρι για φέτος ..

*Άσχετο αλλά δεν πολυδιαβάζω τελευταία -εκτός από την αδυναμία μου - και το Ναξιώτη ...δεν πιστεύω να του κάνατε τίποτα και να θύμωσε ...
Δημήτρηηηη δώσε στίγμα μωρέ !

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που εχω να πω εγω ειναι αυτο:









 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## aeras

Περιμένω  να δω την απάντηση του Νίκου με φωτο

----------


## PAIANAS

Σε pm ευχαρίστως ...δημόσια όχι !
Την έχω πατήσει κατ'επανάληψη και είμαι υπέρμαχος των επιρροών της βασκανίας ...

----------


## thanasissin

1oς εγ'ω θα το ματιάσω άλλωστε... εμένα φοβαται!

----------


## mitsman

φθηνες δικαιολογιες! τσαμπα χαλαμε το θεμα του Δημητρη!

----------


## PAIANAS

Τώρα που μπήκες και συ στο χορό ....χαχαχα ...μας τελείωσε ..
Μιχάλη θα σου στείλω pm ...

Φτου -φτου σε όλα τα πουλάκια Παναγία μου !!

Mitsman ..το φτιάχνουμε ,δεν το χαλάμε ...(άλλωστε μπες αργότερα και καθάρισε το) ..

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Δημητρη λειπαμε πολυ για την απωλεια που ειχες στα πουλακια σου ,τωρα διαβασα το θεμα ελπιζω, να μην ξαναχασεις αλο πουλακι οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο

----------


## Ηρακλής

K.δημητρη πραγματικά λυπάμαι πολύ για το χαμό που είχατε , αλλά μην το βάζετε κάτω,δεν τα παρατάμε έτσι εύκολα! ιδικά εσείς που ξέρω οτι αγαπάτε τόσο πολύ αυτά τα πλασματακεια!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

> Περιμένω  να δω την απάντηση του Νίκου με φωτο


Eπειδή η ζωή συνεχίζεται και όταν χάνεται μια ψυχή ,κάποια ''νέα'' παίρνει τη θέση της ..ευελπιστώ -έστω κι αν ξεκίνησαν αργά- και φέτος να δω καρδερινάκια κλαρωμένα ..Για τον mitsman (ότι δε σε σκοτώνει σε κάνει πιο δυνατό φίλε ), για τον φίλο μου το Γιώργο και βέβαια για τον Κο Μιχάλη και για όλα τα παιδιά που περιμένουν μικρά με την ελπίδα να πάνε όλα κατ'ευχήν .. 
(Με πολλή κάλυψη ...χαχαχα)

----------

